# MySQL Befehle für Visual Basic



## AndreThief (22. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

also ich habs bisher schon geschafft mit Visual Basic auf meine lokale MySQL Datenbank per Adodc zuzugreifen (das Ganze wird dann mit einem DataGrid ausgegeben).
Soweit so gut.
Jetzt würde ich aber auch gerne MySQL Befehle benutzen, wie man es aus PHP kennt.
Also z.B. sql="SELECT * from 'irgendwas' WHERE id='1'".
Wie ist das mit Visual Basic möglich ?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüsse,

Andre


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Dezember 2002)

> Wie ist das mit Visual Basic möglich ?


Zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Du lädst Dir die Datei "libmysql.dll" von irgendwo runter (ist aber auch im Serverpaket für Windows enthalten). Damit kannst Du dann die Funktionen aus dieser DLL in Deinem Code einbinden und kannst dann genau so auf die MySQL-Datenbanken zugreifen, wie Du es aus PHP schon kennst.
Zweite Möglichkeit ist das MyODBC-Paket, mit dem man MySQL-Datenbanken über ODBC-Schnittstellen laufen lassen kann. Letzeres find ich nicht so besonders toll, weil MySQL wirklich von sich aus schon SQL kann, und nicht noch den Umweg über ODBC machen muss. Aber für VB ist das immerhin eine komfortable Lösung.


----------



## AndreThief2 (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi nochmal,

sorry, dass ich jetzt einen anderen Nick hab, aber ich hab mein Passwort vergessen und das Script will mir mein Passwort nicht zuschicken ^^
Also jedenfalls nochmal zurück zu dem Problem:

Ich hab bereits MyODBC installiert und hab ja damit Zugriff auf die Datenbank.
Aber ich bräuchte mal ein konrektes Beispiel für die Befehle.
Also schreibe ich da auch so sql=SELECT * from .....
und sende es genau wie mit PHP ?

Danke erstmal ^^

Grüsse,
Andre


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Dezember 2002)

Nicht ganz, mit MyODBC hast Du erstmal eine stinknormale ODBC-Schnittstelle zur MySQL-Datenbank. Und per ODBC kannst Du dann die üblichen ADO/DAO-Objekte benutzen.
Wenn Du das genau so haben willst, wie das aus PHP bekannt ist, dann brauchst Du wie gesagt die libmysql.dll und musst die Funktionen (mysql_connect, mysql_query, ...) importieren.

Ein konkretes Beispiel hab ich nicht, weil ich bisher nie sowas gebraucht hab - für MySQL-Zugriffe sind *richtige* Programmiersprachen (C++, Object Pascal) einfach besser geeignet.

Bei der Geschichte mit Deinem verlorenen Kennwort kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen, das ist Dein eigenes Problem.


----------



## AndreThief2 (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi wieder,

also ich hab jetzt nach einigem Suchen die libmysql.dll und die libmysql.lib.
So - wie gehts jetzt weiter ?
Wie kann ich die Funktionen importieren (und vor allem wo) ?

Grüsse,

Andre


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Dezember 2002)

Registrier die Datei im Betriebssystem: regsvr32 C:\pfad\libmysql.dll

Danach kannst Du die Funktionen daraus ganz normal in Deinem Code importieren, ein Beispiel dazu gab es hier soweit ich weiss auch schon mal. 
Einfach mal suchen:
http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...d=103755&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## AndreThief2 (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

ok - registriert hab ichs.
Und wie jetzt importieren ?
Kann ich den Code jetzt ganz normal benutzen ?

Unter dem Suchlink gibts 71 Seiten ^^
Nach was genau soll ich denn suchen ?

Grüsse,

Andre


----------



## AndreThief2 (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi nochmal,

also das mit dem Registrieren klappt doch nicht ganz so... ^^
Ich bekomm folgende Fehlermeldung:

....pfad/libmySQL.dll was loaded, but the DllRegisterServer entry point was not found.
DllRegisterServer may not be exported,or a corrupt version of ...pfad/libmySQL.dll may be in memory.
Consider of using PView to detect and remove it.

So - ich kann damit kaum was anfangen.
Ich hab PView mal ausprobiert, aber da werden nur Prozesse angezeigt...

Ich hab mal alle nicht wichtigen Prozesse beendet, aber es kommt immer noch der gleiche Fehler... ich hab auf dem PC bereits eine MySQL Datenbank installiert - sollte da nicht eigentlich die libmySQL.dll nicht bereits installiert sein ?

Grüsse,

Andre


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Dezember 2002)

> ... die Datei "libmysql.dll" von irgendwo runter (ist aber auch im Serverpaket für Windows enthalten)


Soviel dazu. 
Wie die Funktionen genau deklariert werden müssen, kann ich Dir leider nicht aus dem Kopf sagen, aber bei Google solltest Du was passendes dazu finden. Irgendwo gibt es ein Beispiel für MySQL mit Excel-VBA, das kannst Du Dir einfach mal ansehen.


----------



## rambodieschen (20. Juni 2006)

Hi

Ich möchte im Datagrid eine bestimmte Tabelle aus meiner Myssql Datenbank anzeigen lassen. Was muss ich da genau tun? ODBC hab ich erfolgreich eingerichtet.

Gruss Rambodieschen


----------

